# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Santos Brazil

## mastrokostas

Ο παράδεισος του ναυτικού .Γιατι  από ζωή ήταν ότι  καλύτερο .Βλέπεις είναι Brazil .Σε αυτό το λιμάνι έχω παει στα μπουζούκια 10 η ώρα το πρωί στον γνωστο Ζορβα , και κατά τις 2, είχαμε γκρεμίσει το μαγαζί .
Να θυμόμαστε όμως ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο λιμανι .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και εδώ για περισσότερα !

http://www.portodesantos.com/index_i.html

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ο παράδεισος του ναυτικού .Γιατι  από ζωή ήταν ότι  καλύτερο .Βλέπεις είναι Brazil .Σε αυτό το λιμάνι έχω παει στα μπουζούκια 10 η ώρα το πρωί στον γνωστο Ζορβα , και κατά τις 2, είχαμε γκρεμίσει το μαγαζί .
> Να θυμόμαστε όμως ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο λιμανι .


μαστροκωστα μην μου πεις οτι ησουν με τον mastromarino και πινατε B 52???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα μερικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού στην ιστοσελίδα του λιμανιού που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο mastrokostas. Είναι εντυπωσιακό λιμάνι μια και εξυπηρετεί σχεδόν κάθε είδους βαπόρι. Αυτά που δεν φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες μας τα έχουν πει σε άλλο θέμα.



> Η ασφάλεια στους λιμένες της Βραζιλίας
> 
> Στον λιμένα του Σάντος , καθώς και  στις περιοχές του Σάο Πάολο , σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες πληροφορίες, η  τάξη έχει αποκατασταθεί και ως εκ τούτου  δεν απαιτείται αύξηση του επιπέδου ασφαλείας των πλοίων  τα οποία καταπλέουν εκεί.
> Συγκεκριμένα , οι ταραχές και οι βιαιοπραγίες που είχαν σημειωθεί σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Βραζιλίας από πολυπληθείς ομάδες κρατουμένων που είχαν αποδράσει από τις τοπικές φυλακές, έχουν τερματισθεί και η  κατάσταση εν γένει  έχει ομαλοποιηθεί.





> Να συμπληρώσω ότι στα περισσότερα μεγάλα λιμάνια εκείνη την εποχή που ταξίδευα εγώ ,αλλά και πολύ ποιο πριν ,υπήρχαν μπουζούκια .Στο Santos ήταν ο Ζορμπάς , Paranaque ήταν ο Πατσάς ,Νέα Ορλεάνη το Ακρόπολης ,Buenos Aires ήταν ο Τάκης ,ο Σαλονικιός , και ο Ζορμπάς .Το τι γινόταν δεν περιγράφετε . Γλέντια μέχρι να βγει ο ήλιος και μετά στο βαπόρι για δουλειά .Την νύχτα στο βαπόρι έμενε μόνο η βάρδια . Τα λεφτά που χαλούσαν οι ναυτικοί κάθε βράδυ, δεν περιγράφονται .Άλλα και καβγάδες μπουνιές και μαχαιρώματα. Και τις περισσότερες φορές για ασήμαντη αφορμή .Το ένα καράβι με το άλλο . Η μια παρέα με την άλλη. Ξαφνικά κοπάναγες η σε κοπάναγε κάποιος και δεν ήξερες για ποιο λόγο είχε ξεκινήσει όλο αυτό .Η μάλλον ήξερες .99&#37; για μια γυναίκα ! 
> Τα μπαρ και τα μπουζούκια οι ναυτικοί τα έλεγαν λάσπη .
> Δεν ξέρω αν τα έλεγαν έτσι λόγο της άσπρης λάσπης που δημιουργούταν από τα σπασμένα πιάτα και τα χυμένα ποτά !Πάντως αν κοιτούσες τα παπούτσια σου τις πρωινές ώρες ,ήταν κάτασπρα από την ..λάσπη !


Grande_a_jp30.jpg
Santos1.jpg
Santos2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εγώ πρόλαβα στην αρχή τον Πατσά στο Σάντος, ήταν στο "Κάγιο ντε Όρο", αργότερα όμως μετακόμισε στη Παρανάγουα (ένα άλλο σχολείο εκεί). Βλέπω πάντως mastorkosta έχεις περιηγηθεί σε όλα τα αξιοθέατα ανά τον κόσμο και έχεις σπουδάσει σε όλα τα "κολέγια"  :Razz: . Αυτά διαβάζει, ακούει ο mastropanagos κι έχει λυσσάξει να μπαρκάρε.... διψά για μάθηση!!!

----------


## manolis_creta

Santos ...paradise on earth!!! :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## popi

kalispera 8a i8ela na rotiso kati o filos mou taxideuei gia vrazilia sto limani santos...mporei na mou pei kapoios poso epikindino einai afto to limani!!!!!!exo akousi para polla...euxaristo polu popi :Surprised: ops:

----------


## popi

> kalispera 8a i8ela na rotiso kati o filos mou taxideuei gia vrazilia sto limani santos...mporei na mou pei kapoios poso epikindino einai afto to limani!!!!!!exo akousi para polla...euxaristo polu popiops:


 perimno apantisei to grigorotero dunaton euxaristo polu

----------


## Leo

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας. Κανένα λιμάνι δεν είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από ένα άλλο, αν ο ίδιος ο ναυτικός δεν προσέχει όσο πρέπει και δεν ακούσει τις οδηγίες που δίνονται από τους υπεύθυνους στο πλοίο.

----------


## salto

> Ο παράδεισος του ναυτικού .Γιατι  από ζωή ήταν ότι  καλύτερο .Βλέπεις είναι Brazil .Σε αυτό το λιμάνι έχω παει στα μπουζούκια 10 η ώρα το πρωί στον γνωστο Ζορβα , και κατά τις 2, είχαμε γκρεμίσει το μαγαζί .
> Να θυμόμαστε όμως ότι είναι και πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο λιμανι .


και δωστου πιατα πινωντας antartika

----------


## Leviathan

> perimno apantisei to grigorotero dunaton euxaristo polu


Φίλε συνάδελφε, επειδή ακούγονται πολλές ιστορίες για δήθεν γλεντοκόπια στα εξωτικά λιμάνια της ξενιτιάς. Συνήθως όλοι αυτοί που τα περιγράφουν είναι αυτοί που τους είχαν πάει συνοδεία κάποιοι άλλοι που και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους είναι ποιο δήθεν από τους δήθεν. 
Πάντος έτσι για να είμαι στο θέμα, σε αυτά τα λιμάνια η παρέα να αποτελείται από τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα, να μη κυκλοφορείς εκτός μαγαζιών και αυτοκινήτου του ''οδηγου'', προς θεού μην αφήσεις απλήρωτο τον οδηγό 'η το κορίτσι. Και για να τελείωνω προσοχή αν το κορίτσι στο μπαράκι εχει γενέθλια είναι απλός ψέματα.

Επειδή είσαι κοπέλα αν τύχει και πας για ψώνια, να ζητήσεις απο τον υποπλοίαρχο να πας το πρωι και να έχεις τον ''οδηγό'' μαζί σου, αν μπορείς πάρε και κάποιον άλλο μαζί.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε συνάδελφε, επειδή ακούγονται πολλές ιστορίες για δήθεν γλεντοκόπια στα εξωτικά λιμάνια της ξενιτιάς. Συνήθως όλοι αυτοί που τα περιγράφουν είναι αυτοί που τους είχαν πάει συνοδεία κάποιοι άλλοι που και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους είναι ποιο δήθεν από τους δήθεν. 
> .


 
Μπορείς να μου πεις για ποιους δήθεν μιλάς ?Τι εννοείς για να καταλάβω !

----------


## Leviathan

> Μπορείς να μου πεις για ποιους δήθεν μιλάς ?Τι εννοείς για να καταλάβω !


Γιατί ζητάς διευκρινήσεις, θεωρείς οτι σε αφορά;

----------


## mastrokostas

Σε αυτόν τον χώρο που φιλοξενείσαι  ,τι με αφορά και τι όχι ,επέτρεψε μου να είναι κάτι που το αποφασίζω εγώ ! Σου ζήτησα απλά να μας πεις τι εννοείς για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς !Απλά !

----------


## Leviathan

> Σε αυτόν τον χώρο που φιλοξενείσαι ,τι με αφορά και τι όχι ,επέτρεψε μου να είναι κάτι που το αποφασίζω εγώ ! Σου ζήτησα απλά να μας πεις τι εννοείς για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς !Απλά !


Αγαπητέ λέγοντας δήθεν εννοώ αυτούς που θεωρούν τη φθηνή σε ποιότητα διασκέδαση στα ''στέκια'' των λιμανιών ως πρότυπο ναυτικού τρόπου ζωής, δε θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. ελπίζω να κατάλαβες και να μην χρειάζεσαι διευκρινήσεις.

Λοιπόν, επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει τα γραφόμενα  σου δεν νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός του ''δήθεν'' που έδωσα ότι σε αφορά και δε σου ταιριάζει

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αγαπητέ λέγοντας δήθεν εννοώ αυτούς που θεωρούν τη φθηνή σε ποιότητα διασκέδαση στα ''στέκια'' των λιμανιών ως πρότυπο ναυτικού τρόπου ζωής, δε θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. ελπίζω να κατάλαβες και να μην χρειάζεσαι διευκρινήσεις.


Το θέμα σηκώνει πολύ συζητήσει ,αλλά δεν θέλω να βγω έκτος θέματος .Τι είναι φθηνό και τι είναι ακριβό … κάλο και κακό ….κτλ ποιος το καθορίζει ?Τέλος πάντων .
Να ξέρεις ότι έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου, και έχω συναντήσει και ζήσει πολλούς καθώς πρέπει, που ήταν πολύ μα πολύ δήθεν ! 
Πάμε παρακάτω ,και αν καμιά φορά μπορέσεις  και είσαι Ελλάδα ,να έρθεις να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## Leviathan

> Το θέμα σηκώνει πολύ συζητήσει ,αλλά δεν θέλω να βγω έκτος θέματος .Τι είναι φθηνό και τι είναι ακριβό … κάλο και κακό ….κτλ ποιος το καθορίζει ?Τέλος πάντων .
> Να ξέρεις ότι έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου, και έχω συναντήσει και ζήσει πολλούς καθώς πρέπει, που ήταν πολύ μα πολύ δήθεν ! 
> Πάμε παρακάτω ,και αν καμιά φορά μπορέσεις και είσαι Ελλάδα ,να έρθεις να τα πούμε από κοντά.


Αγαπητέ, το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι ο ''φθηνος'' ή ο ''ποιοτικός τρόπος ζώης, αλλά η παρουσίαση και η προβολή της υποκουλτούρας για πρότυπο τρόπου ζωής του ναυτικού. Προσωπικά δεν εχω δει μόνο, αλλά και έχω κάνει άλλα τόσα, δεν είμαι από έξω από όλα αυτά αλλά η προβολή τους, ώς κατόρθωμα με ενοχλεί. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχει σημασία τι κάνεις αλλά τι καταντάς. 
Στην Ελλάδα είμαι ακόμα, μάλλον θα κάνω Πάσχα και θα φύγω. Μέχρι να φύγω είμαι όλο εκδρομές αλλά βεβαίως και να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## mastrokostas

> δεν είμαι από έξω από όλα αυτά αλλά η προβολή τους, ώς κατόρθωμα με ενοχλεί. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχει σημασία τι κάνεις αλλά τι καταντάς.


Εδώ συμφωνούμε απόλυτα !
Αλλά για να το ελαφρύνουμε λίγο ,πολύ θα ήθελα σήμερα να έβγαινα σε ένα λιμάνι σαν το Σάντος ,αν και τίποτα δεν θα είναι σαν τότε .Απλά για να ξανά δω παιδιά που θα γίνονταν άντρες ,και γεροντότερους που θα ένοιωθαν για μια βραδιά, ότι ξανά νοιωσαν ,και ας ήταν ψέμα .

----------


## zozef

> Εδώ συμφωνούμε απόλυτα !
> Αλλά για να το ελαφρύνουμε λίγο ,πολύ θα ήθελα σήμερα να έβγαινα σε ένα λιμάνι σαν το Σάντος ,αν και τίποτα δεν θα είναι σαν τότε .Απλά για να ξανά δω παιδιά που θα γίνονταν άντρες ,και γεροντότερους που θα ένοιωθαν για μια βραδιά, ότι ξανά νοιωσαν ,και ας ήταν ψέμα .


mastrokostas πολυ *σωστο* το σχολιο σου,τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα περιεγρεψες (και σας ευχαριστω για τις ωραιες αναμνησεις)............

----------


## Eng

Santos, παρα πολυ..καλο λιμανι, ασχετα αν ειμαι κυριως της..Far East γωνιας!
Ναι βεβαια υπάρχουν τα διαφορα κολεγια οπως ενα απο τα περιφημα ειναι ο Ζορμπας, (εγω Κωστη μου γυρισα την αλλη μερα στις 1000, μαζι με τον σερβεγιορα και οπως ηταν...περασαμε κατι Continuous machinery items..απο την καμπινα του καπετανιου. Ιστοριες...
Ομως θελω να σταθω και μια στάλα στη Popi και τις ανησυχιες της. Δεν θελω να επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα θα το κανω αλλη μια φορα, οπως ειπε ο Λεο, αν το μυαλουδακι του εκαστοτε ναυτικου/ανθρωπου ειναι στο κεφαλακι του και τα ματακια του δεν οριζουν κανενα αλλο μερος του σωματος.. τοτε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λιμανι δεν ειναι επικινδυνο. Ισως να ειμαι λιγακι πιο ωμός αλλά η αληθεια ειναι αυτη. Και βεβαια να τηρονται κατα γραμμα οχι μονο τι λεει το πλοιο αλλά και ο ατζεντης, που στις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι ο ανθρωπος κλειδι σε πολλα θεματα (για να μην πω σε ολα). 
Οποτε αγαπητη Popi, να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στον Ναυτικο σου και ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## Leviathan

> Santos, παρα πολυ..καλο λιμανι, ασχετα αν ειμαι κυριως της..Far East γωνιας!
> Ναι βεβαια υπάρχουν τα διαφορα κολεγια οπως ενα απο τα περιφημα ειναι ο Ζορμπας, (εγω Κωστη μου γυρισα την αλλη μερα στις 1000, μαζι με τον σερβεγιορα και οπως ηταν...περασαμε κατι Continuous machinery items..απο την καμπινα του καπετανιου. Ιστοριες...
> Ομως θελω να σταθω και μια στάλα στη Popi και τις ανησυχιες της. Δεν θελω να επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα θα το κανω αλλη μια φορα, οπως ειπε ο Λεο, αν το μυαλουδακι του εκαστοτε ναυτικου/ανθρωπου ειναι στο κεφαλακι του και τα ματακια του δεν οριζουν κανενα αλλο μερος του σωματος.. τοτε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λιμανι δεν ειναι επικινδυνο. Ισως να ειμαι λιγακι πιο ωμός αλλά η αληθεια ειναι αυτη. Και βεβαια να τηρονται κατα γραμμα οχι μονο τι λεει το πλοιο αλλά και ο ατζεντης, που στις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι ο ανθρωπος κλειδι σε πολλα θεματα (για να μην πω σε ολα). 
> Οποτε αγαπητη Popi, να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στον Ναυτικο σου και ολα θα πανε καλα.


Αγαπητέ eng, σύμφωνα με το νεοελληνικό λεξικό Ήλιος, κολλέγια είναι τα εκπαιδεύτικά ιδρύματα που απασχολούνται με την εκπαίδευση των νέων και με τις επιστημονικές έρευνες. Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι γιατί τα μαγαζάκια-παράγκες με ονόματα όπως ''Zorbas'' και ''Manila bar'' είναι επιχειρήσεις με φτωχά ταλαίπωρα κοριτσάκια ή και αγοράκια ανάλογα τα γούστα του καθενός (σιγά μην έχουν ηθικές αναστολές μπρος το μεροκάματο που ζεί όλη η οικογένεια). Μια που συζητάμε κάτω από τον τίτλο Santos-Brazil, έχεις τολμήσει να κυκλοφορήσεις μόνος στους δρόμους του Σάντος χωρίς ''οδηγό'' ή από το πλοίο πήγες κατευθείαν στο ''Ζορμπα'' και στο''A-B-C seamen club'' και μετά ξανά τρέχοντας πάλι πίσω στο πλοίο; γιατι το πρωί έχει μεροκάματο ή βάρδια πάλι. Ξαφνικά δεν ακούγονται τόσο ιδανικά όλα αυτά ε;

----------


## Eng

> Αγαπητέ eng, σύμφωνα με το νεοελληνικό λεξικό Ήλιος, κολλέγια είναι τα εκπαιδεύτικά ιδρύματα που απασχολούνται με την εκπαίδευση των νέων και με τις επιστημονικές έρευνες. Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι γιατί τα μαγαζάκια-παράγκες με ονόματα όπως ''Zorbas'' και ''Manila bar'' είναι επιχειρήσεις με φτωχά ταλαίπωρα κοριτσάκια ή και αγοράκια ανάλογα τα γούστα του καθενός (σιγά μην έχουν ηθικές αναστολές μπρος το μεροκάματο που ζεί όλη η οικογένεια). Μια που συζητάμε κάτω από τον τίτλο Santos-Brazil, έχεις τολμήσει να κυκλοφορήσεις μόνος στους δρόμους του Σάντος χωρίς ''οδηγό'' ή από το πλοίο πήγες κατευθείαν στο ''Ζορμπα'' και στο''A-B-C seamen club'' και μετά ξανά τρέχοντας πάλι πίσω στο πλοίο; γιατι το πρωί έχει μεροκάματο ή βάρδια πάλι. Ξαφνικά δεν ακούγονται τόσο ιδανικά όλα αυτά ε;


  Diagonal Reading... Δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι παραπανω.

----------


## Leviathan

> Diagonal Reading... Δεν χρειαζεται να πω κατι παραπανω.


Πιθανών σας φαίνονται παράξενες οι άποψεις μου, αν και ναυτικός, σχετικά με τα λιμάνια της λατίνας.   
Πέρα από τις διαφορετικές απόψεις, σας σέβομαι και αποδέχομαι κάθε άλλη διαφορετική τεκμηριωμένη άποψη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα η άποψη του καθενός είναι σεβαστή πόσο μάλλον για ένα θέμα όπως ο τρόπος διασκέδασης που είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό...

¶ποψή μου είναι ότι δικαιολογείται ένας ναυτικός που για καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες βλέπει θάλασσα και ουρανό, περνά την απίστευτη ρουτίνα βάρδια,καπνιστήριο, καμπίνα να θέλει να "ξεδώσει" όταν βγαίνει στη στεριά.  Να χορέψει, να νιώσει ξεχωριστός και πάνω από όλα να έχει μια συντροφιά, να μιήσει με έναν άνθρωπο που δεν δουλέυουνε μαζί, είτε είναι η μπαρόβια στην Βραζιλία, είτε η ιεραποστόλισα στις ΗΠΑ που μοιράζει άγιες γραφές της ευαγγελικής εκκλησίας και σταυρουδάκια στους ναυτικούς στο seafarers centre.

----------


## Leviathan

> Σίγουρα η άποψη του καθενός είναι σεβαστή πόσο μάλλον για ένα θέμα όπως ο τρόπος διασκέδασης που είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό...
> 
> ¶ποψή μου είναι ότι δικαιολογείται ένας ναυτικός που για καμιά εικοσαριά μέρες βλέπει θάλασσα και ουρανό, περνά την απίστευτη ρουτίνα βάρδια,καπνιστήριο, καμπίνα να θέλει να "ξεδώσει" όταν βγαίνει στη στεριά. Να χορέψει, να νιώσει ξεχωριστός και πάνω από όλα να έχει μια συντροφιά, να μιήσει με έναν άνθρωπο που δεν δουλέυουνε μαζί, είτε είναι η μπαρόβια στην Βραζιλία, είτε η ιεραποστόλισα στις ΗΠΑ που μοιράζει άγιες γραφές της ευαγγελικής εκκλησίας και σταυρουδάκια στους ναυτικούς στο seafarers centre.


Οκ, συμφωνώ η διασκέδαση είναι υποκοιμενική, για να το ελαφρύνω λίγο, αύτο με την ιεραποστόλισα ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον... :Wink:

----------


## serifos

*Κατά την διάρκεια του 2ου εκπ. ταξιδιού είχα την τύχη να πάω στο λιμάνι του santos...μόνο και μόνο από τις ιστορίες που είχα ακούσει από τους παλαιότερους ναυτικούς στα πλοία που είχα κάνει, είχα περιέργειά να δω το μέρος αυτό...εν τέλει το santos δεν ήταν όπως το είχα φανταστεί από τις ιστορίες και όχι γιατί δεν υπήρξε έτσι αλλά γιατί έχει αλλάξει.. γυρίσαμε τα ''γνωστά'' μέρη του santos... δημιουργήσαμε  τις δικές μας, αληθινές, ιστορίες να διηγουμαστε και γνωρίσαμε και ωραίους κατ εμε ανθρωπους οπως ο Γιαννης του Ζορμπα κα.Ακομα ειχα την τυχη να παω και στον οδοντιατρο,κι ηταν τυχη,γιατι γυρισα το santos την ημερα κι ειχα την ευκαιρια να μπω στο κοσμο της πολης.Γενικα η Βραζιλια εχει αλλο αερα κι αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.Τελος ειχαμε την ευκαρια λογω compltetαρισματος να παμε και Paranagua η ποια ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη και αγαπημένο λιμανι!...γενικα η ποιοτητα ζωης στην βραζιλια εχει ανεβει με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτο..*

----------


## mastrokostas

Φιλε μου καμια φωτογραφεια απο το λιμανι !
Ο Ζορμπας υπαρχη ακομη ???

----------


## serifos

*..θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και απο τα  δυο λιμανια..
..ο Ζορμπας υπαρχει ακομα,κι ο Γιαννης κι ο Αλη (αν εχεις παει θα ξερεις)
..αλλα οπως μας ελεγε κι ο ιδιος τα πραγματα δεν ειναι οπως ηταν
..αν και το εβλεπες απο μονος σου..κανενας Ελληνας κι ολη η Ασια 
απο πακισταν εως Φιλλιπινες γυρω-γυρω
..PARANAGUA πολυ καλυτερη απ ολες τις αποψεις...*

----------


## Eng

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προλαλισαντα φιλο!! Στο Σαντος ημουν περσυ. Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτη η..Ελληνικη αιγλη εχει χαθει. Πλεον ολα τα λιμανια εχουν οπως σωστα αναφερει ο Serifos εχουν γεμισει καθε λογης λαους πλην ομως Ελληνες!!! Τωρα το γιατι? Ισως να τα συζητισουμε αν θελετε στο θεμα αυτο Καποτε θυμαμαι που ελεγαν καποιο φιλοι πως την περιοδο του 84 με τη κριση που επηλθε στη ναυτιλια πολλα βαπορια ειχαν δεσει στο Σαντος και σε πολλα αλλα λιμανια της Βραζιλιας και ολοι μου ελεγαν πως τα πληρωματα τα βοηθησαν πολυ ο ντοπιος πληθυσμος. 
Τελικα πιστευω πως αυτα τα λιμανια θα ειναι πλεον μια αναμνηση σε αυτους που τα ζησαν και για μας τους νεοτερους μια..φαντασιωση του πως ηταν. Οσο για τις νεοτερες γενιες? Ισως να ειναι απλα ενας..θριλος. 
Και η ζωη θα συνεχιζεται αγανταρωντας στα ρευματα του μελλοντας και κανοντας "κρυφες" ματιες παρηγοριας στις..γωνιες του Σαντος. Ετσι για..αλλαγη!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προλαλισαντα φιλο!! Στο Σαντος ημουν περσυ. Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτη η..Ελληνικη αιγλη εχει χαθει. Πλεον ολα τα λιμανια εχουν οπως σωστα αναφερει ο Serifos εχουν γεμισει καθε λογης λαους πλην ομως Ελληνες!!! Τωρα το γιατι? Ισως να τα συζητισουμε αν θελετε στο θεμα αυτο Καποτε θυμαμαι που ελεγαν καποιο φιλοι πως την περιοδο του 84 με τη κριση που επηλθε στη ναυτιλια πολλα βαπορια ειχαν δεσει στο Σαντος και σε πολλα αλλα λιμανια της Βραζιλιας και ολοι μου ελεγαν πως τα πληρωματα τα βοηθησαν πολυ ο ντοπιος πληθυσμος. 
> Τελικα πιστευω πως αυτα τα λιμανια θα ειναι πλεον μια αναμνηση σε αυτους που τα ζησαν και για μας τους νεοτερους μια..φαντασιωση του πως ηταν. Οσο για τις νεοτερες γενιες? Ισως να ειναι απλα ενας..θριλος. 
> Και η ζωη θα συνεχιζεται αγανταρωντας στα ρευματα του μελλοντας και κανοντας "κρυφες" ματιες παρηγοριας στις..γωνιες του Σαντος. Ετσι για..αλλαγη!!


Εng να συμπληρώσω κάτι?? Όταν ο θείος μου τη δεκαετία του 60,70 και αρχές του 80 φόρτωνε η ξεφόρτωνε σε *10 η 20 η και 30* (σε πιο άθλια λιμάνια) *μέρες* το πλοίο του και τώρα πάει ο πατέρας μου και σε *18 η 24 ώρες* πρέπει να χει φύγει ...Ε κάτι έχει αλλάξει!!! Φυσικά μαζί με την έλλειψη Ελλήνων που είπες και συ όλα αυτά τα εχουν κάνει πια μύθο!!

----------


## giorgoss

Πάντως και πάλι καλά που κρατάμε στην Βραζιλία.Μου έτυχε στο Μπουένος ¶ιρες να μην γνωρίζουν καν την Ελλάδα.Όπου και αν κοιτουσες έβλεπες Ινδούς,Πιπίνια,Πακιστάνια.........Και τους είχαν και στα όπα-όπα,αν είναι δυνατόν....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να δούμε και την πορτολάνα του λιμανιού
1701.jpg
Πηγή

Οι ντόκοι όπως είδαμε είναι μέσα στο ποτάμι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα πει κάποιος ότι η πορτολάνα έιναι άχρηστη... πάινρουμε πιλότο, τα μαγαζιά αν υπάρχουν ακόμα έιναι το ερώτημα. Όπως βλέπουμςε *εδώ* ο Ζορμπάς υπάρχει ακόμα αλλά δεν έιναι το μαγαζι που ήταν κάποτε.

Και λίγο παρακάτω μπορούμε να δουμε *εδώ*.

----------


## Barkaroutsos

Διάβαζα για τον Αλί τη καφετέρια, τον Ζορμπά και συγκινήθηκα. Ρε παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι. Σκοπεύω να πάω διακοπές μετά από 15 χρόνια στο Ρίο. Υπάρχει ακόμα το florida με τη ταμπέλα στην είσοδο "έχουμε πιάτα για σπάσιμο" ; ή έκλεισε;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βιντεάκι με βαπόρια που πειασνα ο λιμανι φέτος

----------

